

Strategies for Engineered Negligible Senescence (SENS) - cfeduke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strategies_for_Engineered_Negligible_Senescence

======
dekhn
Aubrey deGrey is just wasting time and money. He has a $5M+/year budget and
his publications are crap- they are all in his house journal. I've been
waiting for him to publish something interesting.

